# بعض أعمالي بلـ Archicad



## oxygeen (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه بعض أعمالي بلـ Archicad في مراحل مختلفة.....











http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/8761/02my2.jpg










أرجو التقييم


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشاء الله 
اعمال ممتازة
و اتمنى لك المزيد من التالق و الابداع


----------



## zoromba (22 نوفمبر 2008)

كويس بس مستوى الرندر على الماكس اعلى بكتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

جرب ترندر ماكس وهتشوف الفرق

www.eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com
ده موقع عليه بعض اعمالى اوتوكاد وماكس وفوتوشوب


----------



## oxygeen (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الرد
اوافقك الأي أخ Zoromba لكني أجد 3DS معقد مقارنة مع Archicad
فكل واحد من هذه الطلبات أنجز في ظرف يوم واحد تقريبا مع المخططات والإسقاطات 
وأعتقد أن هذا أصعب بالـ Autocad


----------



## zoromba (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بس هو الوقت مش كل حاجة الارش كاد بيحكمك فى مستوى الثرى الدى
وعلى فكرة لو انت سمعت عن Architecture Deskto
ده مستواه اعلى كتيييييييييييييير من الارش كاد ( ده الاوتوكاد المعمارى )
بنفس طريقة الارش كاد
كل الناس اللى اشتغلت ارش كاد طبعا هو اسرع مفيش خلاف
بس مش بتتحرك براحتك فى المودلنج


----------



## oxygeen (23 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم Archicad محدود نسبيا في نسخته الأصلية.
لكن مع كل الإضافات الممكنة يمكنه منافسة 3DS.
من أهم الإضافات الممكنة "plugins" :
- للمودلينج MaxonForm
http://www.aecbytes.com/review/2005/MaxonForm.htmlhttp://www.aecbytes.com/review/2005/MaxonForm.html

- مجموعة إضافات Cigraph :
http://www.cigraph.it/cigraph/pagetrans.do?action=main_product&_id=6&lang=enhttp://www.cigraph.it/cigraph/pagetrans.do?action=main_product&_id=6〈=en

- للرندرينج ArtLantis :
http://www.artlantis.com


----------



## زكرياء 08 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

. un bon travail mais je conseil de faire le rendu par artlantis studio


----------



## oxygeen (23 نوفمبر 2008)

زكرياء 08 قال:


> . un bon travail mais je conseil de faire le rendu par artlantis studio



_je l'ais essayé il y a longtemps la version 4.5 mais __ca ne ma pas convaincu_
artlantis studio 2 semble plus intéressant
je vais l'essayer prochainement 

ترجمة :7: :
بالنسبة لـ Artlantis لقد جربت الإصدار 4.5 منذ فترة لكني لم أقتنع بالمستوى
لكن الإصدار الأخير Artlantis Studio 2 يبدو أحسن بكثير
سوف أجربه قريبا إن شاء الله. ​


----------



## archi.nouh (28 نوفمبر 2008)

انا من مسعملي الارشيكاد والارتلونتيس فهل لديك دروس عنهم


----------



## oxygeen (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*بالنسبة للدروس هناك درس شامل من 261.1 Mo لـ Archicad9 على الموقع:
*http://www.abvent.com/support/download/index.php
* إختر Archicad ثم 9.0 ثم بحث...*


----------



## هشام25 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اعمال رائعة
مشكور،يمكنك تطوير اعمالك بتحسين الاضاءة.


----------



## zoromba (29 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جدعان خشوا على الموقع ده 
http://www.evermotion.org/
هو ده الماكس


----------



## rachichi (18 يناير 2009)

انا عضو جديد اود الاستفادة منكم بكل تواضع . اود ان اصبح اجيد archicad مع اني أجيد autocad


----------



## arc.iraqi (18 يناير 2009)

الصراحة مشاريع رووووووووووووووعة ...............
ان شاء الله تلاقي مايسرك من خلال جمال مشاريعك.............


----------



## oxygeen (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخ arc.iraqi هذا من ذوقك


----------



## بت دياب (19 يناير 2009)

اعمال اكثر من رائعة اتمنى ان نصبح بهذا المستوى من الاداء


----------



## مطيع يحيى (7 مارس 2010)

انا بعمل 3d في الاوتوكاد والماكس والفوتوشوب وبيعطيني نتائج كويسة بس متعب وبطيئ والان قررت ادخل الارش بس محتار بينة وبين الاتوكاد المعماري ايهما افضل واسرع وبنفس الوقت اسرع انصحوووووني


----------



## Eng.3esha (7 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله اعمال رائعة ...

بينما الماكس اكثر من رائع ... اعمال م محمد زورمبو رائعة جدا جدا ...

تحيتي


----------



## zoromba (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكى مهندسة عيشة


----------



## odwan (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وشيء جميل جداً


----------



## **اميرة الهندسه** (25 يونيو 2010)

اعمال جميله جدا جدا اتمنى لك التقدم المستمر 
ياريت ادرس الارش .... 

شكله اسهل من الماكس مع ان الماكس رااااااااااااائع بس متعب كثير


----------



## al3ana (2 يوليو 2010)

جميل
بالتوفيق


----------



## hafid-meriem (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم،أنا مشاركة جديدة يشرفني أن أشارك في هذا الموقع


----------



## hafid-meriem (10 مارس 2012)

أنا أستعمل archicad لكني محتاجة أن أستعمل رسما من autocad لقد تمكنت من ذلك الحمد لله لكن المشكل المطروح هو السلم مختلف!!!!!


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (12 أبريل 2012)

oxygeen قال:


> *بالنسبة للدروس هناك درس شامل من 261.1 Mo لـ Archicad9 على الموقع:
> *http://www.abvent.com/support/download/index.php
> * إختر Archicad ثم 9.0 ثم بحث...*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اعمال جميلة وفقكم الله هذه اعمالي على الارشكاد وممكن مساعدة من يريد المساعدة في الارشكاد على الاسكايبي على الاسكاي (صديق الطيب علي الحاج) هذا رابط اعمالي

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.177742208919089.47846.100000499342446&type=1&l=1510bc4339


----------



## ابو شعل (14 أبريل 2012)

جميل


----------



## مهندس لؤي (18 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا
أنا استخدم الأرشيكاد وهو سريع وسلس
ولكنه فعلا أضعف من الماكس بكثير


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

جميييييييييييل جدا


----------

